# pendeja de mierda



## notanymog

I'm really embarrassed to ask, but I really need a translation of this.

Pendejo: In the chilean meaning, it means a kid (young person), but in a pejorative sense. I'm looking for a word similar to kid, but more insulting.

All ideas are welcomed!

Thank you,

FF


----------



## drei_lengua

notanymog said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask, but I really need a translation of this.
> 
> Pendejo: In the chilean meaning, it means a kid (young person), but in a pejorative sense. I'm looking for a word similar to kid, but more insulting.
> 
> All ideas are welcomed!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> FF


 
Hola Notanymog,
You could use "brat".  This is a term used to refer to an annoying kid.

Drei


----------



## jennijenni

Check out the 6th definition of this word at Wikipedia.  That term is what I always understood "pendejo" to mean in English.  You might hear "that little ________."  Be forewarned: this is quite obscene.

_Note: Please don't click the link above if you're easily offended._


----------



## jennijenni

drei_lengua said:


> Hola Notanymog,
> You could use "brat". This is a term used to refer to an annoying kid.
> 
> Drei


 
Brat is offensive but not obscene as pendejo is in Spanish (at least in some countries).  If possible, I would use "brat."  My suggestion was very vulgar.


----------



## drei_lengua

If you really hate the kid you could use "shithead".  

"That little shithead let the air out of my tires."
"That little shithead wrote on the newly painted walls."

This is really strong.

Drei


----------



## notanymog

jennijenni said:


> Brat is offensive but not obscene as pendejo is in Spanish (at least in some countries).  If possible, I would use "brat."  My suggestion was very vulgar.


 
I loved your suggestion, is exactly what I'm looking for, the only problem it has to be applied to a girl... and your suggestion is defined: 

(slang) (_derogatory_) a man or boy; usually unpleasant
I will try to add some context:

What would a 17 yo boy would say when he finds out his younger 14 yo sister erased the Hard Drive in his computer with, say, all his music collection? It has to sound really obscene and veritable, it is for a script.

thank you,

F


----------



## notanymog

drei_lengua said:


> If you really hate the kid you could use "shithead".
> 
> "That little shithead let the air out of my tires."
> "That little shithead wrote on the newly painted walls."
> 
> This is really strong.
> 
> Drei


 Thank you! I like this one!


----------



## jennijenni

Oh!  He would say something like this:  "Why the hell were you touching my computer, you little [see word here]?"  Again, "brat" could be used but it's not as extreme as "pendeja."  (oh, my mother would be proud of this conversation!)


----------



## jennijenni

"Sh**head" doesn't work for little girls.  I have never heard a little girl called that.  I would go with the "b-word" I suggested above with "little" in front of it.


----------



## notanymog

Thank you! but don't blush... we are just intellectuals discussing language issues... ;-)

cheers!

FF


----------



## faranji

jennijenni, you've stated your point very clearly and I quite see it, but I'm wondering,,, Surely it's not the Mexican use of 'pendejo/a' you have in mind? In Argentina and Chile is not as offensive a word. The way I hear it used over there, it simply means 'kid'.


----------



## faranji

Somewhat pejorative, sure. But not as offensive as in Mexico (and much narrower).


----------



## jennijenni

faranji said:


> Somewhat pejorative, sure. But not as offensive as in Mexico (and much narrower).


 
I see.  Yes, in Mexico, it's quite offensive.  If it's less offensive in Argentina/Chile, definitely use "brat."


----------



## faranji

I'd initially gone for 'brat' myself. However, now that we've been given some context... Don't you find it EXTREMELY mild for such a little shitty criminal???


----------



## jennijenni

Ha!  I guess it depends on the outrage of the offended brother.


----------



## notanymog

Thank you all, it's been very instructing!

Regarding the uses of "pendejo/a" it is true that in Argentina and Chile can be quite mild, while in other places, (Venezuela? Mexico?) someone can kill anybody who calls him that way. Nevertheless, the context here, pretends to be insulting. 

I don't know if it is something specific from my country (Chile) but it is quite common that very strong words (pendejo, huevón, etc) can be used either in a familiar, even loving way and also in a very insulting way... I guess its all in the tone of the speaker. Be advised if you come here one day and someone receives you with a hug and a tender "Hola ueon, como hai estao maraco reculiao!"

FF


----------



## cuchuflete

:

brat- far too mild for the obscene tone you have stated you wish to convey to the dear little sister.  It doesn't show nearly enough anger or insult.

shithead- vulgar, insulting, especially if pronounced in the right, angry tone of voice




You little cocksucker!  Extremely obscene.  Much stronger than pendejo de mierda.  Está al nivel emocional, más o menos, de '¡hija de la gran puta!' pero es muy vulgar.


----------



## drei_lengua

notanymog said:


> Thank you all, it's been very instructing instructive/informative!
> 
> Regarding the uses of "pendejo/a" it is true that in Argentina and Chile can be quite mild, while in other places, (Venezuela? Mexico?) someone can kill anybody who calls him that way. Nevertheless, the context here, pretends to be insulting.
> 
> I don't know if it is something specific from my country (Chile) but it is quite common that very strong words (pendejo, huevón, etc) can be used either in a familiar, even loving way and also in a very insulting way... I guess its all in the tone of the speaker. Be advised if you come here one day and someone receives you with a hug and a tender "Hola ueon, como hai estao maraco reculiao!"
> 
> FF


 
Hola Notanymog,
I'm gonna be a brat and correct your English.   The rest of your text is wonderful. 

Drei


----------



## ruru2006

cuchuflete said:


> :
> 
> brat- far too mild for the obscene tone you have stated you wish to convey to the dear little sister. It doesn't show nearly enough anger or insult.
> 
> shithead- vulgar, insulting, especially if pronounced in the right, angry tone of voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little cocksucker! Extremely obscene. Much stronger than pendejo de mierda. Está al nivel emocional, más o menos, de '¡hija de la gran puta!' pero es muy vulgar.


 
c--sucker is veeeeery offensive.  I wouldn't use it, specially with a little sis.  I would rather call her s--head or  f--k-ng brat.


----------



## drei_lengua

cuchuflete said:


> :
> 
> brat- far too mild for the obscene tone you have stated you wish to convey to the dear little sister. It doesn't show nearly enough anger or insult.
> 
> shithead- vulgar, insulting, especially if pronounced in the right, angry tone of voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little cocksucker! Extremely obscene. Much stronger than pendejo de mierda. Está al nivel emocional, más o menos, de '¡hija de la gran puta!' pero es muy vulgar.


 
Good one! I got inspired. Some more:
 
1. "fucking piece of shit" 
2. "fucking pain in the ass" 

Adding "fucking" to a phrase pretty much equates the recipient of the insult with the devil. 

Drei


----------



## drei_lengua

It does depend on the age of the person.
 
Male (in years):
prick - 13 and up
brat - 3-12
asshole - 16 and up "That asshole let the air out of my tires."
pain in the ass - any age
piece of shit - 13 and up

 
Female (in years):
bitch - 13 and up
brat - 3-12
cunt - 16 and up "That little cunt erase all of my files."
pain in the ass - any age
piece of shit - 13 and up

Those are for here in the States.  I would like to hear from our friends from other English-speaking countries.  I don't know what the age boundaries are for "bloody wanker" and "bloke".

Drei


----------



## faranji

cuchuflete said:


> :
> 
> brat- far too mild for the obscene tone you have stated you wish to convey to the dear little sister. It doesn't show nearly enough anger or insult.
> 
> shithead- vulgar, insulting, especially if pronounced in the right, angry tone of voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little cocksucker! Extremely obscene. Much stronger than pendejo de mierda. Está al nivel emocional, más o menos, de '¡hija de la gran puta!' pero es muy vulgar.


 
Now we're talking. I mean, the poor fellow's got his music collection deleted just because! I think we're getting nearer to the legitimate expletive. 

'You little c***sucker!'
*_starts honing torture instruments_*


----------



## unspecified

I agree that cocksucker (and another c word that comes to mind) are too strong -- to the point where they might distract the audience.

Personally, I think #1 of entry 20 is the best ("fucking piece of shit").  "That FUCKIN' piece of shit erased may hard drive!"  Especially if the "ck" in fucking makes a cacophonous throat sound (like the Spanish j).


----------



## notanymog

Hello,

Let me thank you all for contributing. It's amazing how much fun I had reading the thread! I can't stop laughing my guts out! 

all the best,

FF


----------



## elbeto

notanymog said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask, but I really need a translation of this.
> 
> Pendejo: In the chilean meaning, it means a kid (young person), but in a pejorative sense. I'm looking for a word similar to kid, but more insulting.
> 
> All ideas are welcomed!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> FF


 
I'd say, hit him / her in the mouth.


----------



## notanymog

One last comment on the use of _Pendejo/a_ to refer kids (in Chile and Argentina at least) I find quite amusing and unique the fact that they are being called by what they lack. _Pendejo_ literally means 'a pubic hair', which a kid obviously doesn't have. 

So the insult conveyed in the expression is in saying the kid, "you are still a kid, you have not grown up, you have to show respect to us who do have _pendejos_ in place" 

Could there be a name for this kind of figure of speech? synecdoche is when the part is taken for the whole. What about a figure of speech in which what something/someone lacks is taken to represent that what/who lacks...? mmm perhaps is plain sarcasm... 

cheers to all,

FF


----------



## drei_lengua

notanymog said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let me thank you all for contributing. It's amazing how much fun I had reading the thread! I can't stop laughing my guts out!
> 
> all the best,
> 
> FF


 
Hola Notanymog,
In the States we say "I am laughing my ass off." = mucha mucha risa!

A phrase we have with "guts" is "I hate your guts." which digresses from this thread.  It means that one really hates someone.

All the best.   

Drei


----------



## Tabogo

To what variety of Spanish do you intend to translate?
G. Barrasa translated in Chronicle of a Foretold Death _pendejo_ by _dope.
_


----------



## alicat512

"piece of shit" is the term i would use, assuming that this is not a brother who tends to watch his tongue. a less powerful one is "retard," implying that the sister is stupid or rrre tonta. "useless piece of crap" has the same effect as "piece of shit" but doesn't roll off the tongue as sharply as "piece of shit." hope i helped.


----------



## Tritón37

alicat512 said:


> "piece of shit" is the term i would use, assuming that this is not a brother who tends to watch his tongue. a less powerful one is "retard," implying that the sister is stupid or rrre tonta. "useless piece of crap" has the same effect as "piece of shit" but doesn't roll off the tongue as sharply as "piece of shit." hope i helped.


 
Did you take a look at the date of the original thread you just brought back, specifically the year???


----------



## Moritzchen

Being that the term to be transated is "pendeja de mierda" as it's understood in the Southern Cone, I'd go for* Fucking little bitch*.


I just saw Tritón's post. Yes, that's what's so good about the forum. The interpretations of all terms can be constantly updated.


----------



## alicat512

it was such a fun chain; i couldn't resist.


----------



## MoonOwl

Tbh, shithead might be the best interpretation since "pendeja" means kid where you're from. Though I love, and agree, with a lot of what was already posted.


----------



## Aviador

faranji said:


> Somewhat pejorative, sure. But not as offensive as in Mexico...


⚠️ A note of caution here. The colloquial meaning of_ pendejo_ in Chile and Argentina is different from the one in Mexico and other countries of the Spanish-speaking Americas. This has been explained in this thread. I insist on this because the wording in this comment by Faranji may lead somebody to believe that the meanings are the same in both areas. Faranji is correct, though, in that the meaning this term has in Argentina and Chile is probably perceived as less offensive than the different meaning it has in Mexico.


----------

